# Got to cut concrete floor out



## Spike7 (May 18, 2012)

i`m doing this in the next 2-3 days ( just so i don`t get feedback a week from now)

i`ve cut many a concrete wall, and floor

this floors is in a 7 x 12 foot bathroom ( have to cut out 6 x 7 feet of it)
the window is tiny.
we`re going to plastic the bathroom , and the adjoining bedroom) off.
we can seal the house off pretty good.
i was thinking we would just use a big chipping hammer , to keep dust down.
there will be 3 of us there .
my plumber said " screw that , use a cut saw, and water. make an initial hole, have another guy squeegy all the water towards the hole as the other guy is cutting , and it`ll go faster"
at that point , he said just push the water into the toilet , and tub waste line if i wanted , since he was totally taking them out , and re-routing them.
sounds o.k , maybe i`m just over worrying bout dust/muck , and fumes ,since i`m the g.c. 
the room is so small , i don`t think a fan will suck out the smoke and dust fast enough to run a cut-saw .
the plumber is not going to be part of the cutting . he was sincerely trying to help with advice, i`ve known him 20 years.
you think that would be easier , and better than the jack hammering , which will be loud , annoying , and time consuming?

always willing to learn a new/better way


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

The cutting will only give you a clean edge and perhaps make the initial piece of concrete you break out a touch easier.


Couple issues, to run water on the saw to control dust you need a lot of water with a quick cut saw. Running that saw inside makes a lot of noise that will ring everyone's ears. Are you planning to buy earmuffs for everyone in the house? 

If your taking out that big a piece of concrete your still needing to chip after cutting, chipping dust is minimal, it's still there but not too bad. This bathroom is getting a new floor covering when done? If so your patch doesn't have to look pretty with straight lines...it'll be covered up when done.

Even when chipping, it is quieter then the saw, still wear ear protection


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

I just use a breaker like Bosch brute. Most of our slabs are just 4-5 inches thick so once you get started it goes real quick. 

I don't recommend saw cutting.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Get an extractor and vent the dust outside. I been cutting floors with a dry diamond blade this week and it keeps the dust so low you can do it without a mask on.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Cutting inside that small room will fill up with dust so bad in about 1 minute that you won't be able to see. Just get a decent hammer and go to town. The jagged edges of the old concrete will give more surface area for the new concrete to bond to anyway.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Get an extractor and vent the dust outside. I been cutting floors with a dry diamond blade this week and it keeps the dust so low you can do it without a mask on.


Wow! That must be a good extractor! Nice.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Same one i use for my negative pressure setups. Just that the duct is put right by the cut instead of at the window.


----------



## ghall (Sep 26, 2012)

I been concrete cutting from sidewalks cuts to roll up doors,and from core drilling 48'' holes x 5' deep for bridge work. to wall sawing SeaWorld San Diego dolphin tank.Anyways cutting would be the best fit and fastest, cleanest way to go if done right.Only need enough water for the dust and use a shop vac for the water clean up.Dont let it go down the drain even if your replacing it all.


----------



## ghall (Sep 26, 2012)

overanalyze said:


> Cutting inside that small room will fill up with dust so bad in about 1 minute that you won't be able to see. Just get a decent hammer and go to town. The jagged edges of the old concrete will give more surface area for the new concrete to bond to anyway.


Rebar.


----------



## JTemple (Oct 20, 2012)

Spike7 said:


> i`m doing this in the next 2-3 days ( just so i don`t get feedback a week from now)
> 
> i`ve cut many a concrete wall, and floor
> 
> ...


Rent a fan strong enough. The contractors ventilation systems in that small area will have zero trouble coping.


----------



## JTemple (Oct 20, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> Get an extractor and vent the dust outside. I been cutting floors with a dry diamond blade this week and it keeps the dust so low you can do it without a mask on.


YES!!!:clap:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I've settled on wetsaw + shop vac as SOP for such situations. You'll still need a breaker, but a few good cuts will get that over with pretty quickly. Use a good fan to ventilate as well as you can--those fumes are killer.


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

I know husqavarna makes an electric rescue type saw don't know how we'll it works they also have a dust extractor that fits to it. 

Maybe look at renting something like that

http://m.husqvarna.com/us/products/power-cutters/electric/k-3000-vac/


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I use an electric breaker to get the area busted up and out. Then I will use a circular saw with a diamond blade to clean up the edges so the patch looks good.
Water or vac for dust control.

I do not recommend using a gasoline powered saw indoors, it will smell for months. it will smell worse if you die from the fumes.


----------



## ryanshull (Nov 1, 2012)

BC, I want that set up! What brand is it? Where did you find it? About how much $? My bing searches aren't helping me out much.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Same one i use for my negative pressure setups. Just that the duct is put right by the cut instead of at the window.


Hey bc i never asked you whete did u get the filter sock


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

ryanshull said:


> BC, I want that set up! What brand is it? Where did you find it? About how much $? My bing searches aren't helping me out much.


Its an allegro coaxial blower.

Bc has a 12" and i have a 8". We both have 25' of yellow duct. For the price u can get 2 -8" for the price of one 12", about. Search it on amazon


----------



## ryanshull (Nov 1, 2012)

Awesome. I am also curious about the filter sock!


----------



## Lion Hunter (Apr 5, 2012)

I would probably just use a grinder to score your lines. then just sludge hammer the rest, Depending on how clean you need it to be you probably dont even need to cut all the way through. As far as dust i would have one person hold landscape sprayer and a shopvac the other person can cut. I have used the gas powered diamond saw indoors and it ened up with the fire department coming. Make sure all the fire detectors are covered up.


----------



## builder2345 (Aug 31, 2010)

Here is what I do-

1) Use a 7.25" worm drive saw with a diamond blade to cut out the perimeter. Use the full depth of the saw. This will control the concrete from cracking where u don't want it to from running the jack hammer, & whoever has to finish the concrete will thank you. When running the saw use a garden pump sprayer & spray the blade the entire time with water. Run a shop vac to suck up any additional dust from the cutting (which is very minimal) & to suck up the excess water from the cut. There is very minimal dust from this technique.

2) Use a 65-70 lb electric jack hammer to break up the concrete. Get a small terry clothe and get it wet. Fold it up, & run the jack hammer right through it. Keep this wet rag around the tip of the jack hammer the whole time. If u make sure to keep the rag at the bottom of the bit while hammering, you will catch almost all of the dust.

I use this method 100 times a year. It works excellent. The cost is low (since you can use a $175 worm drive saw to cut the concrete). Like I said, if done correctly, this method will control the dust, & you won't need a negative pressure system/ fan.


----------

